# Moving from Oz to Dubai what shall I bring?



## wardliz (Jun 29, 2010)

My family and I are moving to Dubai from Australia in August and wanted to know if there is anything I should bring over in terms of food/clothing etc. I am sure you can get everything in Dubai but just want to ask incase, as it was one of my regrets when I moved to China.


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

Vegemite isnack ! That's something I wish I brought over .. Haha..You can get pretty much everything you need here


----------



## wardliz (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks I figured as much. Just wanted to make sure


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

And cheezels! Ive tried similar sorts but not the same ! Well, only if u like them tho


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

wardliz said:


> My family and I are moving to Dubai from Australia in August and wanted to know if there is anything I should bring over in terms of food/clothing etc. I am sure you can get everything in Dubai but just want to ask incase, as it was one of my regrets when I moved to China.


Hi Wardliz, compared to China availability of most things here is easy peasy, very few things you really miss out on. Where in China were you living? 

I did Shanghai for 4 years and the joy of walking into Pines or city shop and finding walkers crisps was immense, but short lived as they would run out in a week an you know you wouldnt see any more for 6 months!

I would often bring into China a suitcase full of stuff and anyone that came out for business would do the same for me, sort of humanitarian aid for an expat! Prices here for imported goods ar pretty much on par for what we paid in Shanghai as well, as are bar prices, restaurant prices etc. As an idea last time i did a biz trip to the UK only came bac in with a few odds and sods.

If you like authentic Chinese food dont hold your breath for decent restaurants here, only a few hit close to the mark.

Good luck with the move


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

wardliz said:


> My family and I are moving to Dubai from Australia in August and wanted to know if there is anything I should bring over in terms of food/clothing etc. I am sure you can get everything in Dubai but just want to ask incase, as it was one of my regrets when I moved to China.


Violet Crumbles and Cherry Ripe bars, neither of which are available here. 

teuchter


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Violet Crumbles and Cherry Ripe bars, neither of which are available here.
> 
> teuchter


Aww cherry ripe bars ....... Haven't had it for yonks :-(


----------



## wardliz (Jun 29, 2010)

Laowei we lived in Beijing for almost 5 years. We loved it! When we first moved over some things were hard to get a hold of but that changed a lot by the time we moved back. We got most imported foods from Jenny Lou's but there were still things we would bring back from trips home to OZ or our guests would bring over.
I loved Shanghai. Such a fun and vibrant city. As for good Chinese food it has taken us nearly four years to find authentic cuisine here in Perth. 
Thanks for the info


----------



## wardliz (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi hittsjudy. Maybe I should stock up on Cherry Ripes, Voilet Crumbles, Vegemite and Cheezels and sell them over there. Ha ha


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

wardliz said:


> Hi hittsjudy. Maybe I should stock up on Cherry Ripes, Voilet Crumbles, Vegemite and Cheezels and sell them over there. Ha ha


Lol that's a great idea! I will have cheesy Vegemite and cherry ripes and black forest tim tams and cheezels please!!! I will be ur best customer! Haha teucheter wants some too I think! ;-)


----------



## Proff42 (Feb 11, 2012)

Real Milo.... I just got a mate to bring me back a massive can of it. They have the crappy UK version here... it's just not the same. You will get lots of Aussie foods here for cheaper than at home - vegemite, capilano honey, etc. 

We moved here in December and pretty much just brought over our 40kgs of luggage, clothes, work stuff, etc. We then had 3 removalist boxes sent over after - had more personal stuff in it, things to make our unit here like home. It was good as after being here for a few months, you get these boxes so it's like Christmas.


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

I just read that u r from Perth? I used to work on st George's terrace! I went to uni in Perth too!


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Minties, Redskins, Milkos... and a good dental plan. 

A few extra copies of "He Died With A Felafel In His Hand" by John Birmingham and Andrew McGahan's "Praise".

And... authentic Chinese food? Just add copious amounts of MSG and a touch of grit. You'll be back on the streets of Shanghai or Beijing in no time.


----------



## tdrift (May 1, 2012)

A fellow Perthy moving to Dubai!

Will keep a close eye on this thread to keep track of the essentials I need to bring!


----------



## wardliz (Jun 29, 2010)

When are you moving to Dubai? My husband will move in June and I will follow with the kids in August.





tdrift said:


> A fellow Perthy moving to Dubai!
> 
> Will keep a close eye on this thread to keep track of the essentials I need to bring!


----------

